# h



## theawakening (May 30, 2018)

it's not like it's a bad thing or anything


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 1, 2018)

Yes it is


----------



## theawakening (Jun 1, 2018)

Why do you hate on the good stuff


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 1, 2018)

I don't. I hate on the RepetitiveEdgyLyrics12yroldattractingCrudSacks sort of stuff instead.


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 1, 2018)

Well, IDon'tReallyGiveTwoSods


----------



## theawakening (Jun 1, 2018)

StopCapitalizingEveryWord


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 1, 2018)

BitItMakesThisSortOfStuffEasierToRead,YouDumbass


----------



## theawakening (Jun 1, 2018)

You're the dumbass.


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 1, 2018)

Says the minor who just keeps getting mentally beaten by moi


----------



## theawakening (Jun 1, 2018)

I am not a minor. 

And there's nothing you can do about it. I mean, hell, are you going to spank me for getting involved in nsfw?


----------

